# Hybrid animals!! (NOT PHOTOSHOPPED)



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

ok so i was watching Entertainment tonight this morning and was amazed to see these hybrids....
Liger = Lion + Tiger





^^Female

Carma = Camel + Llama 




^^ It's the baby

Zorse = Zebra + Horse





Beefalo = Cow + Buffalo





Zeedonk = Zebra + Donkey





Wolphin = Whale + Dolphin




^^ Only one in the world!!!

Zony + Zebra + Pony





Grolar Bear = Grizzly Bear + Polar Bear


----------



## jinin (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, nice photoshop job there.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 20, 2011)

you got two pics mixed up the foal is a horse x zebra and the white one is the pony x zebra


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool, it reminds me about a news article i read the other day about Chinese Scientists who are trying to clone a Woolly Mammoth, it will be interesting to see how that turns out if it works.


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

Tattooedkitten said:


> you got two pics mixed up the foal is a horse x zebra and the white one is the pony x zebra


 
nope that is what it said on the site. eres where i got the last 5 from Hybrid Animals : Weird Animals | Animal Danger

the zorse is the exact same colouring as the one i have just without the crowd and man


----------



## Dallas (Jan 20, 2011)

I heard it on tv this morning but was running late and didn't get to see it, thanks for putting it up! I had read a news article (on here I think) about the grizzly x polar bear occurring in the wild now due to melting ice caps?? I'm sure there was a link on here a little while ago.


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 20, 2011)

i saw the liger on the today show this morning... they were playing with it as if it were house pet


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 20, 2011)

some serious co-dominance going on there


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2011)

The Wholphin is actually a Dolphin cross Dolphin its a Bottlenose Dolphin + False Killer Whale which is actualy a Dolphin not a Whale.Theres 2 of them in captivity.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 20, 2011)

So, are you telling me that God didn't create these wonderful creatures?

Noah


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

You missed the Tigon male and female partners are very specific to what you will get when hybridizing lions and tigers. I would like to point out that a majority of these animals are sterile excluding apparently the female Liger and Tigon offspring.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 21, 2011)

Titanic_Boa said:


> Cool, it reminds me about a news article i read the other day about Chinese Scientists who are trying to clone a Woolly Mammoth, it will be interesting to see how that turns out if it works.


 
The mammoth would only live for a few days.
Wouldn't be cold enough for it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it would live for a few months as it would not have much of a coat just born. By that time they could bring it far north or south lol.


----------



## scorps (Jan 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> The mammoth would only live for a few days.
> Wouldn't be cold enough for it.



I really dont agree with that, obviously I dont care that much about them bringing back a giant hairy elephant, but most zoos keep alot of animals alive that require very cold habitats, like penguins, and hey sea world has polar bears and it isnt very cold there.

Could be wrong but if these guys are investing im guessing a stupid amount of money to bring one back you would think they would of thought about it not getting cool enough


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 22, 2011)

Ice age would've been a lot colder than the penguin's enclosure.


----------



## chrisso81 (Jan 22, 2011)

scorps said:


> Could be wrong but if these guys are investing im guessing a stupid amount of money to bring one back you would think they would of thought about it not getting cool enough



Its just like the threads on here about 'how do I care for my GTP thats coming next week', hopefully these people don't start buying mammoths too!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 22, 2011)

We have freezers at work that are approx 30m x 15m x 7m and I've recorded -32 celcius in there. And there are deep freezers that make our freezers look like toys. I'm sure they could work something out for an enclosure...

HAHAHA chrisso81!!! New thread "What should I feed my Mammoth? And is it ok to house with my Germand Shephard?"


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 22, 2011)

cool, i love them


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

DA_GRIZ

:lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 22, 2011)

hahahahaha farma!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Wolphin is actually real as it's at Sea Life Park in Hawaii (returned from there in Oct) and amazingly enough Kekaimalu who was born in 1985 to a false killer whale x atlantic bottlenose has since produced offspring which has gone against the rule that hybrids are sterile. She is huge and gorgeous!!


----------



## Defective (Jan 22, 2011)

so i wonder if that means the liger could have baby liger pups ( if i had the space and lived in the US i would pay a road train full of money for one they are a comination of both my favorite big cats...lions and tigers. the markings are remarkable and simply gorgeous


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 22, 2011)

Lambert said:


> so i wonder if that means the liger could have baby liger pups ( if i had the space and lived in the US i would pay a road train full of money for one they are a comination of both my favorite big cats...lions and tigers. the markings are remarkable and simply gorgeous


 Lions and Tigers are beautiful as they are and more money should be invested into breeding the tiger and lions themselves not the hybrids. Yes it is amazing but as far as conservation goes its just stupid. A female Liger cannot breed with a male liger as the males are infertile they can however breed with other big cats. In one incidence a tigon was bred with a tiger the offspring was named a Ti-tigon.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jan 26, 2011)

Apparently zonkeys are common in africa where donkeys interact with wild zebra


----------



## Sarah_GC (Feb 5, 2011)

Im not entirely sure about the grizzly/polar bear thing, I just really don't think that could happen :S
I worked at NZA in Canberra, we had tigons. They only recently died in the past few years after I left, they were soooo old, even for captive cats. They were taken in from a circus, where they were a total accident, concieved through a chain link fence. At least that's the story we were told, seems the circus may have been a bit dodgy, who knows what the case may be. 
The tigons were adorable. Sometimes they would like water like the tigers and other times hate it like the lions. And their noises were a mix of the two depending how they felt. I miss them <3

And all this about the earth not being cold enough for mammoths...haven't any of you seen 10,000BC? Mammoths helped build the pyramids of egypt. HAHAHAHAHA worst movie ever.


----------



## eipper (Feb 6, 2011)

there are a number of reptile hybrids in Australia including:

Stephen's Banded X Broad Headed Snakes
Collett's X Spotted Black snakes
Carpets x Scrubbies
Carpet X Water Pythons
Eastern X Blotched Blue Tongues
Blotched X Shinglebacks
Eastern Blue Tongues X Shinglebacks
Eastern X Central Beardeds
x each way maccies, childrens and Stimmies
Waters X Olives

with more amphibians

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarah_GC said:


> And all this about the earth not being cold enough for mammoths...haven't any of you seen 10,000BC? Mammoths helped build the pyramids of egypt. HAHAHAHAHA worst movie ever.



So bad! Don't think I've seen a worse movie.


----------



## AshMan (Feb 6, 2011)

jinin said:


> Wow, nice photoshop job there.



HAHAHA!!! too right mate, some of them are fairly convincing but the zorse couldnt look more fake. also, im pretty sure the last one is just an over-weight polar bear!! haha!!


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

Titanic_Boa said:


> Cool, it reminds me about a news article i read the other day about Chinese Scientists who are trying to clone a Woolly Mammoth, it will be interesting to see how that turns out if it works.


 
this reminds me of when I was in year 12 (2009) and there being a newspaper article about the Chinese successfully splicing human DNA with Rabbit DNA?!! I can't remember the entire story, but at the time I couldn't decide if that was exciting or horrifying! a mixture of the two I suppose...


----------



## snakeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

mammoth could live in around 20deg weather they only dieded out because of the loss of trees that they feed on. globe warming turned the semi forests areas from which they feed into open grass lands so i dont think heat would be a real problem that would be trying to breed them from clones or making copys of copys


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

snakeguy said:


> mammoth could live in around 20deg weather they only dieded out because of the loss of trees that they feed on. globe warming turned the semi forests areas from which they feed into open grass lands so i dont think heat would be a real problem that would be trying to breed them from clones or making copys of copys


 That and people killing them for food. Same goes for the dodo it was easy prey for us people. The mammoth was harder to take down but way more reward.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Its not ethical on a conversational level. Bringing back the mammoth may lead to dinosaurs now as cool as that would be there is no way Sam Neil has it in him to take them down when they get out again.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Mammoth Fur would go great on the market. Just like the zoo sells panda poo.


----------



## snakeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> That and people killing them for food. Same goes for the dodo it was easy prey for us people. The mammoth was harder to take down but way more reward.


 
how could i foget about the killing thing haha.... durp. i would pay anymoney (if i had some) for a mammoth skin haha


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 21, 2011)

Very interesting pics Ive heard of thr liger they grow much larger than normal tigers the zorse looks good


----------

